# Adjuster missed ever item but membrane and sayin he wont accept supp's now??HELP FAST



## CommercialSalesWolf (May 4, 2015)

doing a large headquarters for a banking company here in KY This adjuster was honestly the least knowledgeable I have ever encountered. He left off curb flashings, all parapets membrane and base flashing hours and even split boots, and all term bar. OH and crane and dumpsters...

Now hes saying I thought I told everyone who bid this job don't send me a supplement (which I knew nothing of OR I would have laughed in his face) 

So today when I asked for a update he says the file is closed and doubts it will be opened. Can a adjuster close a file without a cert of completion or final invoice ???? and can he deny any supps even the plain as day OBVIOUS ONES

Ed__GRUMPY__ Help me out guys?>?

Kevin in KY
20 yrs exp


----------

